# Minis and now my first Shetland!



## Tammie-C_Spots (Nov 23, 2007)

I had to share that I decided I needed a change and after much searching "Code's Amanda VB" is here thanks to Lewella on pointing me to Eldon McCall




Amanda is as sweet as can be, rides, drives and is in foal for 2008. Had to go way out to IA to get a kid safe/bombproof pony and have her shipped up here to MA. It's a pleasure having my first pony!






Here she is with my husband Frank





Tammie


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Amanda looks sweet and looks to be settling in nicely, who is she bred to?


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on your first pony, we started out with miniatures and also joined in with the Shetlands and of course, you can't just have one of those also, very addicting.....


----------



## Lewella (Nov 24, 2007)

Glad I could help Tammie! Amanda is a sweetheart and my kids really enjoyed riding her when she was here.





Amanda is in foal to McCall's Blue Chip Cody - the very last pony bred by Vern Benna. She had a beautiful gray filly sired by him this year.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful mare. Lewella isa very big help and knows her ponies.


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I really am enjoying Amanda. My daughter took a ride on her and I put the harness on her for a short time and I'm really happy with how calm and well mannered she is. I'm already looking foward to her foal for next year!





Tammie


----------



## crponies (Nov 26, 2007)

Congratulations! I am glad you've found such a fantastic pony!


----------



## Lmequine (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats on getting Amanda! She is a lovely mare and I am glad that she found a home where she will be used for more than just a broodmare. She is a perfect match and half sister to Code's Jewel VB, a Shetland mare that I trained under saddle after she was a teenager. Jewel has made a wonderful riding pony and has since been shown in halter and riding classes at ASPC show....not bad for a teenaged broodmare that had just been a pasture pony!


----------



## Mercysmom (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Shetland! She is beautiful!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------

